# CSL International



## bulkcarrier (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello Again,

With all the news on the eastern seaboard of the US about the grounding of the "CSL Argosy" in Chesapeake Bay, I figured I would "google" up some information. I found this link below, of the CSL International Fleet. Very interesting information, with excellent PDF's of their vessels. I find it highly interesting, that CSL is putting "Great Lakes" technology, to use on vessels in deep sea trade. Self-unloading was basicly invented, and perfected here on the Great Lakes, with the first self-unloader, the SS Wyandotte. I hope you find the link useful and enjoyable!

http://www.cslint.com/fleet.html

Best Regards,

Galen

P.S.: I hope this was ok, posting this link. If not, please advise, and I will not do it again!


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Bulkcarrier,

I did a virtual reality presentation for CSL a few years back for a proposed new terminal. I too was fascinated by the technology. When the airport in Jamaica (I think) was lengthened, CSL would deliver 50,000+ tonnes of infill at a time directly onto the beach!

Any way, the animation involved the Christian Oldendorff arriving at LA and discharging gravel/rock at a berth. I seem to remember that the boom was 76m long and had a slewing discharge head. Things went well until the actual site visit - El Niño phenomena had caused the water level to rise and the quayside was under 4 feet of water! I still have the 3D model and animations on a computer at home. If any one is interested.....PM me!

Regards,
Dave


----------

